# Too much unnecessary dialogue



## lunachii (Apr 12, 2020)

Does anyone else think theres too much dialogue in the game (From NPCs) ?? For example the airport, there's so much talking, for example when you want to invite randoms with dodo code. I think they should warn you the first time doing this that this can add up to people you dont know visiting your island, not every time you open your gates. I also think you should be able to add in the beginning which network you're most likely gonna use , local or online. 

I also think its unnecessary with the dialogue when moving houses\shops. It's not like the villager is going to say no so whats the point, again it could be done the first time you do it, to show "the process" but why every time tho.

Idk, whats your opinion on this, am I the only one getting really annoyed, or am I just really impatient lol.


----------



## HavocSource (Apr 12, 2020)

You are impatient young'un Impatience leads to the dark side


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 12, 2020)

Now that I have the most important villagers I wanted to find I find myself being much more relaxed with the game. Before I reached that point the repetitive dialogue was bothering me, but now not so much.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 12, 2020)

I mean...every single AC game has had this much dialogue. I don't even notice it


----------



## Fey (Apr 12, 2020)

On average it doesn’t bother me much, but there are a few exceptions—C.J. during the fishing tourney being one of them. I hated how lengthy and repetitive his dialogue was for something that needed to be done over and over ~.~


----------



## mocha. (Apr 12, 2020)

I agree with the dodo thing - it's the same as when you go to send a letter and the pop up says 'oh, looks like you can send a letter for 200 bells..' 
maybe I'm just impatient but I'm sure one message is enough and it doesn't need to be a repeated process, especially if you want to send multiple letters - it just becomes an annoyance.

Then again, I've played a lot of games and maybe I'm older than the projected age bracket - they maybe implemented this for the younger players.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 12, 2020)

it's always been like this, if anything they made it quicker since new leaf. though i agree that some conversations could be shorter, those that you will do continuously.


----------



## Raz (Apr 12, 2020)

The Dodos and CJ talk waaaay to much.


----------



## Flunkifera (Apr 12, 2020)

The only two times it bothers me is for CJ and Orville. If you wanted to get an item from CJ you had to talk 3x to him until you could finally trade points for items and for Orville you also have to choose 4 different things until you can finally invite someone..


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 12, 2020)

You think that’s excessive dialogue. Try getting something out of the lost and found in Wild World. XD


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 12, 2020)

STRONG AGREE.

It’s so bad that when my bf was watching me play (he doesn’t play the game) he even commented on it. He said it’s funny that NPCs with boring repetitive dialog are the face of the franchise - it’d be like making the nurse the face of Pokemon.

The opening gates and finding other players should be a menu, not a dialog tree. That entire sequence could be replaced by a couple clicks in the space of 2 seconds. It’s the clunkiest way to do it and it doesn’t add charm because if your NPC just consists of spouting the same lines over and over and that’s all they do, they’re annoying and robotic not endearing and showing personality. And it’s not just that it’s repetitive it’s that it’s long and often required 2-3 clicks to progress through that level of the dialog tree (e.g. they have two lines to say after your last choice and you need to ‘confirm’ at the end of both to get the options to pop up, then select the option.)

It’s in every part of the game and it’s like death by a thousand cuts.

_Hey there again! What can I do you for?_
**click**
**click* ‘I want to fly’*
_Roger!_
**click**
_So...just to get the paperwork all official, where didja want to go?_
**click**
**click* ‘I wanna visit someone’*
_You wanna head to a nearby island on local play, or some far-off island using online play?_
**click**
**click* via online play*
_Gotcha. Lemme just connect you to the ol internet for some online play, then..._
**click**
**click* ‘Roger!’*
*Wait*....
_How do you wanna travel?_
**click**
**click* ‘search via dodo code’*
_Hey would you enter the dodo code for me?_
and finally you get to enter it.

Every... time... Tell me there isnt a better way to my face!


_Hello! hello! welcome to nook’s cranny!
*_*click**
_Curious about what’s in the cabinet? Here’s what we have today? today!_
**click**
_I’ll be here if you need anything else!_
**click**


_Welcome to Nook Stop, a multimedia terminal from Nook inc._
**click**
_Once per day, accessing the Nook Stop will award you bonus daily miles, (x days in a row: y miles)_
**click**
_Please select from the following options:_
**click**


_Should I craft something?_
**click**
**click* let’s craft*
_I made a x!_
**click**
**click* keep crafting*


_Hey there! Welcome to Able Sisters, where we sell fashions made lovingly by claw. _
**click**
_Oh do you need the fitting room? Go right ahead!_
**click**
x20 cuz you need to buy each item in a separate transaction!

The end effect is that you’re alternating hammering the B and A buttons to skip through dialog rather than reading it, so what’s even the point?


----------



## Imbri (Apr 12, 2020)

I don't see that there is that much extra dialogue compared to past games. Interaction with NPCs has always been wordy. It's part of the AC world.


----------



## Oreoo (Apr 12, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> STRONG AGREE.
> 
> It’s so bad that when my bf was watching me play (he doesn’t play the game) he even commented on it. He said it’s funny that NPCs with boring repetitive dialog are the face of the franchise - it’d be like making the nurse the face of Pokemon.
> 
> ...


Dont forget when you misclick and you have to do it all over again, you even have to CONNECT again


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 12, 2020)

Why do you gotta start the dialogue ALL OVER AGAIN when you realized you chose the wrong option when trying to invite people ://


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 12, 2020)

AC has been a dialogue-heavy game series for me to the point where I just went with it but I will agree that Orville needs a lot of tweaking and fixing because his dialogue is probably the most tedious to get through.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 12, 2020)

They put in way too many branches for dialogue, I don't see why I can't just have access to either sell fish or collect my prizes from CJ in the first menu instead of needing to go through an extra branch with only those two options anyway. It's definitely noticable in a lot of places they didnt think the branching dialogue through. They over-organized it and made it more time-consuming than it needed to be

I dont mind the flavor text, I just wish I didnt have to go through it everytime i go into a branching option because they cant just put it in the forefront in the first place. Not to say there shouldn't be branching options at all, just less


----------



## lunachii (Apr 12, 2020)

I've been playing for years, I know AC is a dialog-heavy game, thats not the point, the point is that its annoying when its not necessary, like you all mention above. The CJ dialog from the fishing tourney made me really angry, it was SO much. Talking about how I did in the 3 minute fishing, then letting me know the points i gained, then more lines of dialog with him telling me it was added to the point pool. Then having to sell him the fish in the tank, first him asking if ive checked the tank, and if i wanted to take anything, then proceeding to sell them to him. then another dialog. THEN i can finally compete, giving him money first, him explaining the rules.. Idk Nintendo set up that you needed at least 100 points to get a price, 300 for the golden price, so they knew this is something a lot of us would do over and over and over, i fished for hours yesterday. So why give him all that dialog . 

Good thing to know im not the only one getting annoyed lol


----------



## nai (Apr 12, 2020)

so agree! i have to mash B so many times. a simple fix would be at least giving us an option where the dialogue speed is instant so we dont have to wait for every line to roll over...

i love the dodos but their dialogue is so lengthy. i don't need to know that i have nook miles tickets in my inventory, it makes sense for him to point it out one or two times but not every time.

yes, i know online play requires the internet. just connect me already! yes, i know that using a dodo code for non-friends will mean anyone can come in!!


----------



## Pickler (Apr 12, 2020)

With Orville, dear god please just fix one thing and I'm happy.

GET RID OF THE "ROGER" AFTER HE ASKS IF YOU WANT TO CONNECT ONLINE.

Also let me buy multiple things in the dressing room without repeating the interaction and mini cutscene.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 12, 2020)

Strong agree about the airport. The Dodo’s dialogue is such a pain in the butt any time I go to do online play. As a whole though, I find villager dialogue to be far too sparse.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 12, 2020)

Not at all. They overly simplified NPC dialogue in NL. We might have less NPC’s now but back in NL they were bland as heck. They butchered Blathers, Harriet and even the Able sisters’ dialogue and storyline (they even went ahead and split Timmy and Tommy, lmao).


----------

